# Hartmais?



## Lechfischer (25. Juli 2005)

Woher bekommt ihr euren Hartmais zum Anfüttern  in großen Mengen(10kg) möglichst billig?|kopfkrat


----------



## Pilkman (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Hartmais?*

Raiffaisenmarkt. 25 Kilo zwischen 6 und 10 Euro.


----------



## wolf (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Hartmais?*

*50* Kilo für 8,30 €, ebenfalls Ra'ffeisen 
Aber pssst, wahrscheinl. haben die sich versehen.


Gruß


----------



## Fotomanni (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Hartmais?*



			
				wolf schrieb:
			
		

> *50* Kilo für 8,30 €, ebenfalls Ra'ffeisen
> Aber pssst, wahrscheinl. haben die sich versehen.


Wahrscheinlich. Das ist nämlich hier genau der Preis für den 25kg Sack.


----------



## Pilkman (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Hartmais?*

Wie gesagt, ich bezahle für erstklassigen Hartmais im 25 Kilo Sack 9 Euro, die kleine und relativ ungewaschene Qualität gibt´s schon für ca. 7 Euro. Wenn man hier 50 Kilo Säcke kauft, liegt der Preis für die erstklassige Qualität glaube ich bei 15 oder 16 Euro, für 8 Euro nochwas hab ich die auch noch nicht gesehen...  |kopfkrat ... sollte mir das unterkommen, würde ich aber auch zuschlagen. :m


----------



## harti911 (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Hartmais?*

Also ich habe soeben mal kurz bei meinem Raiffeisenmarkt angerufen:

Die verlangen für gewaschenen und erstklassigen Hartmais 13,95 Euro für 25 Kilo! Also wenn ich das hier von euch so lese, dann weiß ich ja, woran ich da bin! |gr: 

Aber naja, die haben 25 Kilo Taubenfutter für 9,95 Euro und das bevorzuge ich persönlich... von daher... |rolleyes


----------



## wolf (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Hartmais?*



			
				Manni63 schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich. Das ist nämlich hier genau der Preis für den 25kg Sack.



Wobei allerdings der Mais nicht gewaschen ist. Aber das gibt sich nach ein bis zwei Stunden im Wasser denke ich


----------



## Pilkman (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Hartmais?*



			
				wolf schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei allerdings der Mais nicht gewaschen ist. Aber das gibt sich nach ein bis zwei Stunden im Wasser denke ich



Da ich den Futtermais immer in meinem guten großen Suppentopf aus der Küche koche, achte ich schon ein wenig darauf, dass der Mais nicht zu dreckig ist und nicht alle möglichen Verunreinigungen enthalten sind. Wird sonst ´ne eher eklige Geschichte.  #t 

Ich hatte mal einen 25 Kilosack von der billigsten Qualität gekauft und den konnte man so fast gar nicht zubereiten. Ich bin dann dazu übergegangen, die entsprechende Menge jeweils vorher erstmal zu spülen. Auch nicht so ganz Sinn der Sache.


----------



## Klaus-a. (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Hartmais?*

Hallo,
das Thema pascht gerade im mein Sinn,da ich auch gerade am anfüttern bin.
Wer von euch füttert mit Hartmais und angelt auch damit?
Wie sind eure erfolge mit Hartmais?


----------



## ShogunZ (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Hartmais?*

Hallo Klaus!

Also ich fische ausschließlich mit Hartmais auf Karpfen, da im RMD Kanal Boilies nicht den gewünschten Erfolg bringen.
Das Resultat kann sich sehen lassen.
Z.B. fing gestern ein Kumpel von mir einen schönen 16 Pfünder ohne vorher anzufüttern.
Natürlich Zufall, aber immerhin.
Man kann die Menge an Futter, die benötigt wird natürlich nicht der von Boilies vergleichen, d.h. ich füttere pro Tag so ca. 10 kg Hartmais bzw. Hartmais & Taubenfutter, da es bei uns richtig viele große Brassen gibt.
MfG Tom


----------



## ThomasRö (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Hartmais?*

x Kilogramm= 0 €

Aber nur für mich bei meinem Onkel :m :m |muahah: #y #4


----------



## ShogunZ (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Hartmais?*



> x Kilogramm= 0 €
> 
> Aber nur für mich bei meinem Onkel


Das gilt auch für mich *g*


----------



## Klaus-a. (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Hartmais?*



			
				ShogunZ schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus!
> 
> Also , d.h. ich füttere pro Tag so ca. 10 kg Hartmais bzw. Hartmais & Taubenfutter, da es bei uns richtig viele große Brassen gibt.
> MfG Tom



Was ist den so alles in Taubenfutter?


----------



## Carp4Fun (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Hartmais?*



			
				Klaus-a. schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist den so alles in Taubenfutter?


 
Hi,

Leider weiß ich darüber auch nicht Bescheid... Deshalb erweitere ich deine Frage einfach mal! 

Worauf sollte man denn beim Taubenfutterkauf besonders achten? Gibts da ebenfalls qualitative Unterschiede oder sogar verschiedene Sorten? Falls ja, welche Sorte eignet sich am Besten? Sollte ich das Futter im Vorwege abkochen bzw. quellen lassen oder kann es direkt und ohne "Vorbehandlung" gefüttert werden? Wie wirkt dieses Futter auf Weißfische und und und...?

Tight Lines

Carp4Fun


----------



## harti911 (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Hartmais?*



			
				Klaus-a. schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist den so alles in Taubenfutter?


 
Im Tauben futter sind *je nach Sorte* z.B. Hartmais, Erbsen, Bohnen, eventuell auch Hanf und eine ganze Menge anderer verschiedener Kleinkörner enthalten. Das Taubenfutter kannst Du in zig Sorten kaufen, aber meistens bleiben die Grundbestandteile die selben, nur das Mischungsverhältnis wechselt (z.B. mehr Hartmeis als Kleinkörner usw.).

25 Kilo kosten unter 10 Euro bei den günstigeren Sorten, die meistens einen größeren Anteil an Mais und den anderen großkörnigen Bestandteilen haben. Die teureren Sorten weisen dafür einen größeren Bestandteil der höherwertigen Kleinkörner auf.

Das Taubenfutter behandel ich genauso wie den Hartmeis: Quellen und Kochen

Ich habe mal im netz ein Foto gefunden, damit ihr euch mal ungefähr ein Bild machen könnt, obwohl der Mix, den ich verwende, wesentlich mehr Mais, Erbsen und Bohnen aufweist als dieser hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=30828&stc=1

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Helfen...


----------



## MrTom (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Hartmais?*



			
				harti911 schrieb:
			
		

> 5 Kilo kosten unter 10 Euro bei den günstigeren Sorten


Ich bezahle je nach Sorte zwischen sieben und elf Euro für 25kg. Bei den teuren Sorten sind auch ein paar Nüsse dabei. Ich hab Taubenfutter auch mal regelmässig gekauft, kann aber keinen rechten Vorteil ausmachen |kopfkrat . Ich kaufe jetzt nur noch Mais, Erbsen, Hanf und Tigernüsse und mische mir das wie ich es gerade haben will.


----------



## harti911 (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Hartmais?*

Sorry, das sollte bei mir natürlich auch 25 Kilo heißen.

Den Vorteil sehe ich im Preis beim Taubenfutter und das es z.B. bei mir viele Gewässer gibt, die total überfischt sind mit Mais. Dort läuft das Taubenfutter wesentlich besser.

Am Anfang habe ich immer nur mit Taubenfutter beigefüttert und Boilies als Hakenköder verwendet. Aber als sich herauskristalisierte, dass alle gefangenen Karpfen viel von dem Taubenfutter ausschieden und nur kaum von den Boilies, seit dem verwende ich es auch als Hakenköder am doppelten D-Rig mit Pop Up Schaum. Das funktioniert bei mir prima und ist fast genauso "Brassensicher" wie Boilies...



> Ich kaufe jetzt nur noch Mais, Erbsen, Hanf und Tigernüsse und mische mir das wie ich es gerade haben will.


 
Der Mix hört sich ziemlich gut an und den würde ich auch ohne Bedenken verwenden. Ist wahrscheinlich aber ein bisschen teurer...


----------



## Pilkman (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Hartmais?*

Moinsen,

Andreas hat das schon top erläutert, besser geht´s nicht. #6

Mein verwendetes Taubenfutter besteht überwiegend aus Hartmais, Erbsen, Weizen, Hirse und Sonnenblumenkernen. Der 25 Kilo Sack kostet 11 Euro. 

Beim Vorbereiten mische ich das Taubenfutter nochmal 50/50 mit Hartmais und koche das zusammen auf. Manchmal füge ich zum Ende des rund 15-20 minütigen Kochvorgangs noch Hanf zu, meist lasse ich das aber aus Kostengründen weg.


----------



## Siff-Cop (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Hartmais?*



			
				harti911 schrieb:
			
		

> auch als Hakenköder am doppelten D-Rig mit Pop Up Schaum. Das funktioniert bei mir prima und ist fast genauso "Brassensicher" wie Boilies...
> 
> ..


 
hey harti911

kannst'e das noch etwas ertäutern?
Also ich meine wie machste das genau, klebst du das Futter an den Schaum oder wie muß ich mir das vorstellen??
oder einfach jedes Korn einzeln auf haar ?

danke


----------



## harti911 (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Hartmais?*



			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> hey harti911
> 
> kannst'e das noch etwas ertäutern?
> Also ich meine wie machste das genau, klebst du das Futter an den Schaum oder wie muß ich mir das vorstellen??
> ...


 

Na klar, euch erkläre ich das doch gerne: #6 

Und zwar binde ich mir das D-Rig selber. Das gibt’s zwar auch fertig zu kaufen, Problem ist dann nur, dass zwei kleine Metallringe benötigt werden und die "Fertigen" meist nur einen haben...

Das "D" bzw. den Bogen binde ich mit Amnesia, es geht aber auch jede x-beliebige steife Schnur, auf die natürlich vorher die beiden Ringe geschoben werden müssen...

An diesen Ringen binde ich jeweils ein Gummi, auf das nachher die Köder und der Pop Up Schaum wie üblich per Boilienadel gezogen werden.

Das Gummi habe ich übrigens aus dem Nähkasten meiner Mutter geklaut! Ja, ich bin schuldig.  Man kann es aber auch völlig legal in jedem Textilladen kaufen.  Ist quasi so ein elastisches Garn, welches sich sehr gut knoten lässt. Aber man kann dafür natürlich auch andere Dinge verwenden... 

Am Wasser angekommen balanciere ich den Köder aus. D.h. ich schneide mit der Schere so lange kleine Ecken von dem Schaum ab, bis die beiden Köderketten noch schwimmen und nur der Haken mit seinem Gewicht sie am Boden hält. Somit erreicht der Köder auf dem Grund ungefähr eine Stellung, wie auf dem unteren Bild zu sehen ist. So gleitet der Köder schon fast von selbst ins Karpfenmaul... :q 

Die länge der beiden Köderketten am D-Rig können natürlich variabel gewählt werden, je nach Wunsch und Brassenbestand. 

Naja, ich hoffe mal, dass meine Beschreibung einigermaßen verständlich war? ;+ Bei Gelegenheit werde ich mal Fotos davon hier einstellen. Ansonsten hier nochmal ein sehr geiles Bild, was ich soeben gemalt habe:

So müsst Ihr euch das vorstellen...


----------



## robertb (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Hartmais?*

Hallo, welcher Haken empfiehlt sich für das o.g. Rig  ;+


----------



## harti911 (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Hartmais?*



			
				robertb schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, welcher Haken empfiehlt sich für das o.g. Rig ;+


 
Also ich muss gestehen, dass ich einfach immer die Haken benutzt habe, die ich sonst auch für meine normalen Boiliemontagen verwendet habe, wie z.B. Fox (Serie 2) oder den Hayabusa European Boiliehook. Ist aber natürlich alles geschmackssache...
Bei den fertigen D-Rigs ausm Laden findet man häufig zwei Versionen vor. Die eine Version haben meistens eine Form wie bei den oben genannten Haken und die zweite Version hat einen längeren Schenkel...

Aber ich habe soeben eine Seite gefunden, wo ausführlich beschrieben wird wie man sich ein D-Rig selber herstellt. Das abgebildetet Rig sieht meinen Rigs ziemlich ähnlich...nur das ich halt zwei "Ringe" auf das D aufziehe...

---> Bitte hier klicken <---


----------



## Holliday (18. April 2008)

*AW: Hartmais?*

Ich habe noch nicht die Erfahrung in Karpfenangeln,habe es erst ein paarmal versucht. Aber bisher keinen Erfolg gehabt. Aber es ist gut zu Wissen, daß es Leute gibt die Erfahrung damit haben. Besonders den Hinweis auf Köder. Denn ich habe es bis jetzt nur mit Boilis versucht und konnte keinen Erfolg verzeichnen. Schade! Habt Ihr noch mehr Tipps und anregungen für mich, damit ich auch endlich mal einen Erfolg verzeichnen kann ?


Euer Holger 
Grüße an alle !


----------



## BastiFantasti (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hartmais?*

Die verlangen für gewaschenen und erstklassigen Hartmais 13,95 Euro für 25 Kilo! Also wenn ich das hier von euch so lese, dann weiß ich ja, woran ich da bin! |gr: 



das ist richtig ich habe mir heute auch beim nächsten reiffeisenmarkt 25kilo hartmais für 13,95 EURO gekauft 

basti:vik:


----------



## hechtler1 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hartmais?*

hallo 
in meinen reifeisenmarkt kosten 50 kilo mais 17,50 €


----------



## maho01 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hartmais?*

Hallo zusammen,
Wieviel Mais kocht ihr auf einmal ab? bzw. konserviert ihr ihn?
Ich habe letzte Woche 5 kilo abgekocht und nach drei Tagen begann er schon sauer zu riechen. Sicher etwas angegoren stört nicht, aber wenn ich ihn eine Woche aufbewahre ist er sicher für die Karpfen nicht mehr attraktiv, oder?


----------



## teddy88 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hartmais?*

Boardsuche!! 

mfg ted


----------



## maho01 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hartmais?*

Sorry,
vergesst meine Frage,  habe im Board noch nicht geschaut...


----------



## Micha:R (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hartmais?*

ich glaub die carps stehen drauf wenns schon bissl müffelt


----------



## Micha:R (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hartmais?*

Ich  kaufe mein Hartmais direkt beim  Bauern   12 eus für 50 kilo .


----------



## derNershofer (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hartmais?*

wie bekommt ihr größer mengen mais raus 
mit der schleuder nenene
mit dem boot net erlaubt (auch futterboot)
wien dann???
derNershofer


----------



## Micha:R (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hartmais?*

schlauchboot oder  belly boat


----------



## derNershofer (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hartmais?*



dj_schränzchn schrieb:


> schlauchboot oder belly boat


 

dürfen wir eben net


----------



## angelemanze (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hartmais?*

1. Vorschlag:
bis ca. Ende August warten und dann die Felder nach der Ernte absuchen( Maiskolben)  anschliessend zum trocknen aufhängen- luftig meine ich und schon hat man massig Hartmais für Saison 2010.

2:Vorschlag:
zum Bauern fahren der Hühner mästet-( das riecht man) 
der hat bestimmt für kleine euronen mais.

Hoffe konnte helfen|supergri


----------



## Kanalallrounder (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hartmais?*

@derNershofer

Entweder du verwendest eine "schaufel", die du auf deinen Kescherstab schraubst(kurze entfernung, großer streuradius), oder du machst das mit einer Baitrocket an der Rute.

Frag mal bei deinem Angelladen nach der kennt bestimmt auch noch tipps


----------



## Worse (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hartmais?*



derNershofer schrieb:


> wie bekommt ihr größer mengen mais raus
> mit der schleuder nenene
> mit dem boot net erlaubt (auch futterboot)
> wien dann???
> derNershofer


 
Hallo,

mit der Spodrakete würd ich den Mais rausfeuern. Oder du frierst den Mais in z.b. Joghurtbechern ein und feuerst diese Pakete dann mit der Futterschaufel raus.


----------



## derNershofer (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hartmais?*

super danke


----------



## derNershofer (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hartmais?*

was denkt ihr 
würde es géhen wenn ich denn mais in die wasserlöslichen (heißen doch pva oder???) beutel zu und ihn dann raus hau

wenn ich jetzt mais für ne woche ansetzt soll ich erst kochen und ne woche stehen lassen oder erst stehen lassen und dann kochen???
derNershofer


----------



## Kanalallrounder (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hartmais?*

Also zu frage 1.

Das kommt drauf an. Wenn du deine Köder Raushaust, und dann ein bischen nebenherfüttern möchtest, dann geht das wohl, es sei denn, du angelst in weniger als 40 m entfernung, da würde ich den mit ner Spodrackete rausfeuern.

Zum reinen anfüttern lohnt sich PVA nicht, da es dann zu teuer wird.


----------



## derNershofer (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hartmais?*

was ist mit dem mais 
ich habe mir jetzt mais 25kg gekauft (30cnt das kilo)
ich will ihn so 2-3 wochen ziehen lassen (so das er stinkt und schleimt) soll ich jtzte erst kochen und dann ziehen oder erst ziehn und form angeln kochen
derNershofer


----------



## Micha:R (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hartmais?*

Ich würd ihn vorm fischen kochen


----------



## derNershofer (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hartmais?*

die ganze brühe dann mal 20min kochen lassen
derNershofer


----------



## Micha:R (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hartmais?*

joa so halbe stunde dürfte passen


----------



## Rocky71 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hartmais?*

Futterrakete,Schaufel, oder Futterboot,Schlauchboot

Hole immer Mais,Weizen und Hanf bei Raifaisen.

24h einweichen und dann 5-10 minuten kochen.

Hält sich ca. 3-5 Tage je nach Wetter auch!


----------



## Carphunteer 17 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Hartmais?*

hallo

ahb jezt 24 std meinen hartmais i wasser. und koch ihn gerade ab ist aber nich gerade weich ist das normal??


----------



## Quappenjäger (1. September 2011)

*AW: Hartmais?*



Carphunteer 17 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ahb jezt 24 std meinen hartmais i wasser. und koch ihn gerade ab ist aber nich gerade weich ist das normal??


 
jeep. ist normal. sollt nach 30 min weich genug sein um ihn aufs haar zu bekommen , für dosenmais konsestenz braucht wohl länger.


----------



## Carphunteer 17 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Hartmais?*

es sind auch schon schalenreste zu sehn nach 30 min kochen weier kochen odr ausmachen


----------



## Quappenjäger (1. September 2011)

*AW: Hartmais?*

ausmachen. zieht ja auch noch nach


----------



## Köder (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hartmais?*

Hallo Boardies,

ich bin auf den Geschmack gekommen! Habe soeben Mais in (von mir) noch nie gekauften Mängen besorgt! 

Eigentlich befische ich den Rhein bei Krefeld auf Zander, Aal, Barben. Das schon seit ca. 20 Jahren. Ich habe noch keinen Karpfen erwischen können! Das soll sich ja nun ändern;-)

Also sind die Buhnen mein Ziel! 

Nun meine Fragen:

1. Ich habe von der Festbleimontage gehört! Soll sich der Grasskarpfen selbst hacken? Zieht er das Blei mit???

2. Wie sollte eine gute Stelle in einer Buhne aussehen? Wie weit vom Ufer???

3. Fängt man in dieser Jahreszeit noch Grasskarpfen???

Fragen über Fragen...;-)

Viele Grüße

Köder


----------



## Snoopy (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hartmais?*

Ab wann ist Hartmais eigentlich genau richtig um von den Fischen optimal verdaut werden zu können?


----------



## sauerseb (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hartmais?*



Köder schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies,
> 
> ich bin auf den Geschmack gekommen! Habe soeben Mais in (von mir) noch nie gekauften Mängen besorgt!
> 
> ...




Zu 1.:

Ja er hakt sich selbst. Bei Graskarpfen isses jedoch so, dass die ein sehr hartes Maul haben und ein Anhieb da sicher nicht falsch ist.

Zu 3.:

Graser fängt man bei sehr hohen Temperaturen. Wenn das Wasser mehr als 25 Grad hat, isses die beste Fangzeit. Im Winter wirst du kaum einen an den Haken kriegen.


----------



## Köder (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hartmais?*

@ Sauerseb

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Das ist doch nicht wahr! Dabei war ich schon voller Eifer!
Wie sieht es denn mir den anderen Dickbäuchen aus? Hab ich in dieser Jahreszeit eine Chance?


----------



## sauerseb (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hartmais?*

Karpfen im Winter is keine leichte Sache. Du mußt richtig tiefe und ruhige Stellen befischen. Dort sammeln sie sich im Winter. Aber selbst da fressen sie sehr wenig, also sei vorsichtig mit dem Futter. Du kannst die da schnell überfüttern oder vertreiben, also erwarte nciht viel Bisse.


----------

